# How to Link A Movie Folder



## theFOoL (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm not really a Expert per-say on Linux so here me out here. I know in Windows it's easy but in Linux how does one Merge or Link a Movie Folder from  Removable HDD to the Home/Video section? I'm asking cause I use Emby and I shortcut the Folder in the Video section with no go on that so how would I do this? This is on my HP 8460P and  with CD Drive slot with a Hard Drive and my main SSD in the main Inside


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 13, 2018)

I would use symlinks (_symbolic link_) to link the folders.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 13, 2018)

You tried to add a second folder to existing library in Emby and it didn't pick it up? Should be an automatic scan...






Otherwise as Mindweaver pointed out, you can symlink at the OS level. Will most likely need to manually initiate a scan of the library or wait for Emby to pick up new media during a scheduled scan.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 13, 2018)

I tried symlinks but I'm confused. My Hard Drive doesn't show as a Letter (That's Windows). How do I Merge/Link the Movie Folder to the Home/Video Folder (<Basically the same with Windows) but with Emby I'm unable to see it. I'm looking at Videos....

OK I did the stuff but still Emby doesn't see the Folders. Meh maybe tomorrow my friend will Look at it


----------



## bailtree (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm not sure what you're confused about regarding symlinks but the command should be:


```
cd ~

ln -s /path/to/removable/hdd Videos
```

note there is no trailing slash at the end of the path to the hard drive. Remove the original Videos folder before using the ln -s command


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 15, 2018)

I'll do that today Thanks


----------

